# Question on Crystal malt



## JoshRunciman (24/7/13)

Hi all, 

I'm brewing an American Brown Ale this weekend. The recipe calls for Crystal 80. I'm in the process of placing an order through G&G and I can't see it on their website. 

Do they stock it? Is it called something else? If they don't stock it, what should I use as a substitute.

Thanks


----------



## bum (24/7/13)

You can find lots charts online (via google) like the following: http://www.brew.is/files/malt.html

They aren't all 100% awesome but are generally a good starting point.


----------



## JoshRunciman (24/7/13)

bum said:


> You can find lots charts online (via google) like the following: http://www.brew.is/files/malt.html
> 
> They aren't all 100% awesome but are generally a good starting point.


Thanks. So I think I'd be right to substitute in either Weyermann Dark Crystal or Simpsons Crystal.


----------



## Camo6 (24/7/13)

Crystal 80 is in lovibond and about 157 EBC so Simpsons Dark crystal (157 ebc) should work or even JW Crystal (141ebc) in a pinch. Going off beersmith figures so may not be spot on.


----------



## slash22000 (24/7/13)

Unfortunately we don't really get a lot of those US malts in AU. Crystal 20, nope, Crystal 40, nope, Crystal 80, nope, Crystal 150, nope.

You can approximate British versions but it's not quite the same. You won't notice underneath enough hops though.


----------



## manticle (25/7/13)

GG have briess which is a us malt. They have 60 and 120. These numbers refer to colour so to get 80, you could blend dark and light or use a crystal or caramalt from another maltster. Check the lovibond values of simpsons and bairds medium for starters. I'd also consider ringing the shop - staff are ususaly sympathetic and helpful


----------



## Parks (25/7/13)

Does anyone know of an experiment / test where you put x grams of grain into y ML of water for z hours/days and read a colour?

If not, maybe it's time to make one...


----------



## JoshRunciman (25/7/13)

Thanks for all the responses. I ended up using Weyermann Caramunich III. It may not be exactly the same but this is only my second all grain brew so any flavour issues are more likely to be due to my lack of brewing experience. And it's a reasonably hoppy beer anyway.


----------



## Not For Horses (7/10/13)

Parks said:


> Does anyone know of an experiment / test where you put x grams of grain into y ML of water for z hours/days and read a colour?
> 
> If not, maybe it's time to make one...


I do a colour test on my malts as follows:
You will need a precise scale and a calculator that has the "x root of y" function.

Steep 20g of test malt finely ground in 500ml of 80c water for 15 minutes, swirling occasionally.

Allow particles to settle out (15 minutes should suffice) and transfer small amount into 50mm diameter sight glass and note the resulting colour against an SRM colour chart.

Plug your numbers into this equation:
Where M=Malt colour in Lovibond & SRM= Measured colour of sample

M = [ 0.6859th root (SRM / 1.4922) ] / 0.333817

For example, I just recently did a colour test of some roasted barley which I estimate from previous batches to be 350L.
The colour I observed in the sight glass was SRM 40.

Plugging back into the equation gives

M = [0.6859th root (40 / 1.4922) ] / 0.333817 = 360L.

I was reasonably happy to be within 3% of the estimated colour.


----------

